# ICSI WITH EGG SHARE- ADVICE PLZ



## Jessbrad (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello,

I am new to this site and I am just looking for advice and support and to share my story with others.

I am 22 years old and my husband 24 we have been ttc for 3 years with no luck, after going to docs turns out my husband has a low count. We are just about to start our ICSI journey with egg share.
We today have been told by the hospital that I have been matched with an egg recipient after a 2 month wait and will need to call when my next period comes about and that they would somehow match our cycles? however i am very irregular so not sure how they would do this.
I was just wondering has anyone ellse done ICSI with egg sharing, as tbh im totally new to all this and it completly confuses me lol.I just wanted to hear other ppls stories and what procedures they went throughafter they had been matched with a recipient.
(ps i have obviously spoke to docs about what happens next but they dont relli put things in simple terms lol)

Thanks.
Jessica


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Jessica, Congrats on being matched. 

Are they starting u on any drugs this cycle? Sometimes they start you on the pill or straight on the Down regulation (D/R) drugs.

Have you been told what protocol (p/c) you will be on?

Xx


----------



## Jessbrad (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello thanks for your reply.

The hospital told me that as soon as i come onto my period that i must call them and go into hospital as i beleive they will start me on a pill ans then on day 21 i will start drugs. TBH i havent been given loads of info as the nurse told me that when i go in to hospital nxt they will give me a scan and then go from there...and thts when i will find out about drugs.
The whole procedure still confuses me lol.
so thats y i thought i would come on here to see what procedures other people went through 

Jessica

x


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Aww I can't imagine how hard it can be not knowing what happens next, I'd give ur clinic a call and ask for a print out of what protocol you are going to be doing.

I was on here months before my cycle so I had a bit of an idea what happened but I also asked lots of questions at my appointments.

I can't go into too much detail incase I advise you wrong as I am not sure what treatment they are putting you on.

Long protocol usually starts on D21 you jab away putting your ovaries to sleep so to speak. You can experiance symptoms of the menopause, hot flushes/night sweats etc, you have a scan or two to check the drugs are working, you usually have a bleed and they check ur womb lining and start you on the stimm drugs which help you produce follicles which then grow and hopfully produce eggs.

Short protocol you start begining of your cycle straight on the stimm drugs, again you will be monitored with scans and usually stimm for around 9-10 days-this all goes on how u respond, so don't panic if things are longer or shorter-there is no "normal" procedure.

Once monitoered and ready, they tell you when to inject hcg hormone which causes your body to mature and get ready to release the eggs. They collect your eggs 36 hours later. You need to be off work that day and you can not drive.

The next day they call you with info on fertilization and how ur embies are doing and book you a day for egg transfer. This can be day 2, 3, or 5.

With the egg share, if you are on the pill they should match your cycles and start the above process. It is usual for couples to attend councilling prior to the treatment. They should tell you how your eggs will be split, and who gets the "odd" one if there is an odd number of eggs, they should explain how many is a minimum to share, and if you don't get enough to share what will happen.

Xx


----------



## Jessbrad (Sep 10, 2012)

I have just contacted the hospital and had another nurse explain it to me a bit better, I am going to be doing the long protocol as it is my first egg share and i am also very irregular so they need to get me in sync. 
Looks like i will be needing to take quite a bit of time of work aswell as i am a carer which means lots of heavy lifting and stress, but they are already aware so looks like ill be putting my feet up a lot over the next few months  I feel really silly asking loads of questions but there is just so much to get ur head around isnt there. I have already done counselling session where they explained to me about the eggs. The only thing i cant get my head around is how they will get my in sync with my egg resipient as i am very irregular but i guess i will find out. Thanks very much for your reply wasvery helpful. xx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Just don't worry about the sync let them worry about that, I had no delays or anything I don't know how they did it. I guess the pill will make u bleed when you stop taking it? I didn't go on the pill tho!

Glad you called, it is their job to make u feel at ease and know where ur upto  esp when its your 1st time. 

U'll need work to be understanding with appointments/scans etc, and I was sore after egg collection but due to sedation your not allowed, the day after I was also a little tender. Then from Embryo transfer I wanted off- I am a carer too. My 1st treatment I was signed off by my GP for 3 weeks so Egg collection (EC) to a couple of days after my test date. Just didn't want to do too much and regret it, although you are usually told after transfer too carry on as normal-many ladies do and get a BFP just personal choice really.

Xx


----------

